

Ask HN: More traffic: Mashable Tweet buttons or Mashable mention? (Ongoing) - thewordpainter

Just got featured in 'Spark of Genius' for http://www.GoRankem.com -- even at ~1130p EST on a friday night the tweet stream is out of control!&#60;p&#62;Here's the article: http://mashable.com/2011/07/15/gorankem/&#60;p&#62;Anybody know why the Facebook 'Like' count is not working properly?&#60;p&#62;In general, what would you do to spread the word with a nice writeup? I'm planning to jump on different listserves I'm on in the morning and ask for friends to help spread the word. I know a mention on reddit couldn't hurt. Any other ideas are much appreciated!&#60;p&#62;p.s. i'll take this over a night getting blasted downtown any day :)
======
mattstech
Yeah, I tried liking the page on Facebook as well and it wouldn't go
through...maybe something on Mashable's end? Amazing the reach they have and
the amount of people tied into their feed both personally and automatically.

~~~
thewordpainter
when 2.4mil are following an account, it's safe to say word will spread :)

feel like i've run into the issue with facebook likes before. have they really
not resolved it by now?

